# Anyone know of a good herp vet?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello 

Well we had an accident on the weekend and my cham cage was left open. This has happend before but no harm was done. 

Unfortunatly... This time the cham was just exploring outside of his cage when one of the cats must of spotted his tail. He can slightly twich the tail...So i am unsure if its compleatly broken.

I am not 100% sure but the tip of his tail, about an inch in has a cut and other small slices.. Not too deep mind you, but the tail is badly kinked. 
He can still hold onto things with it.. just the tip is left uncurled...

I've cleaned it with peroxide and put some ointment on it....it doesnt seem to be inflamed at all... just need a vet asap.

Thistle, i am gunna call that place on danforth you mentioned in the morning too 

Jay if you have any pointers it would be a great help!


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Awww, poor little cham - hope it gets better soon. If Terry doesn't look after herps then don't hesitate to ask him if he can recommend someone else.

On a side note, I'm so glad our cat (17 yrs) is too old to pay any attention at all to the fish or I'm sure we'd have had a few unfortunate situations by now.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its the new kitten...She's a bad influence on my cid.. LOL

They took down the finch cage just last weekend...omg..>.>

Ty again, i'll see what i can whip up.


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey 

If the wound is still open and red apply polysporin. Im sure you already did that but this will allow it to heal faster and better. One of my friend knows a really good reptile vet and would suggest no other but I forgot, I'll ask her as soon as possible. But just make sure its clean and not infected. I just realized that ointment is just basically polysporin lol. I believe it will be fine

Meow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

well when i came across the tail, it was kinda black and what looked to me like tried blood. ( i looked him over when i found him exploring on the back of his cage and i dont remeber seeing an issue with the tail)

He's crickets are not free roaming... I am using a tall plastic container that he can fish out of. I was curious if that was what might have happened.
I am not sure if it is a burn or not...doesnt look right, plus a burn wont break the tail...>.>

I must have missed it when i found him.

It doesnt look swollen at all.. Just sore and kinked.. :S I feel so bad for him.
Lemmie know if you find out about the vet 

Thanks jay ^^


----------

